# Trailer zu John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves gegen den Rest der Welt



## Christian Fussy (10. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Trailer zu John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves gegen den Rest der Welt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Trailer zu John Wick 4: Keanu Reeves gegen den Rest der Welt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## ego1899 (10. November 2022)

Dass man von diesem Mist wirklich noch einen vierten Teil produziert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären. Aber sogar die letzten beiden Teile haben 6x (bzw. 8x) so viel eingespielt wie sie gekostet haben. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Nevrion (10. November 2022)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dass man von diesem Mist wirklich noch einen vierten Teil produziert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären. Aber sogar die letzten beiden Teile haben 6x (bzw. 8x) so viel eingespielt wie sie gekostet haben. Warum auch immer.


Um die Frage zu beantworten, müsstest du konkret festmachen was an diesen Filmen Mist ist und wie schwerwiegend dies die Qualität des Films beeinflusst.


----------



## Hurshi (10. November 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Um die Frage zu beantworten, müsstest du konkret festmachen was an diesen Filmen Mist ist und wie schwerwiegend dies die Qualität des Films beeinflusst.


Manchen is es nur wichtig das was Mist is egal warum.


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Um die Frage zu beantworten, müsstest du konkret festmachen was an diesen Filmen Mist ist und wie schwerwiegend dies die Qualität des Films beeinflusst.



Warum ich sie Schrott finde steht im Artikel. Okay, der erste war ganz gut, aber der Rest, pfff.

"Trotz hauchdünner Plots..."
                                                                      - C. Fussy


----------



## Shalica (11. November 2022)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dass man von diesem Mist wirklich noch einen vierten Teil produziert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären. Aber sogar die letzten beiden Teile haben 6x (bzw. 8x) so viel eingespielt wie sie gekostet haben. Warum auch immer.


Ganz simpel. Es ist Unterhaltung nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Entweder man mag es oder nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2022)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dass man von diesem Mist wirklich noch einen vierten Teil produziert kann ich mir eigentlich nicht erklären. Aber sogar die letzten beiden Teile haben 6x (bzw. 8x) so viel eingespielt wie sie gekostet haben. Warum auch immer.


Persönliche Pro-Gründe:
1. Die Macher haben immer wieder neue Action-Kreativitäten auf Lager
2. Keanu Reeves rockt auch in seinem jetzigen Alter
3. Siehe Punkt 1 und 2


----------



## Nevrion (11. November 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Warum ich sie Schrott finde steht im Artikel. Okay, der erste war ganz gut, aber der Rest, pfff.
> 
> "Trotz hauchdünner Plots..."
> - C. Fussy


Die Handlung von Teil 2 und 3 hat ungefähr so viel Tiefe wie Star Wars Episode 8. Ja, die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt. John Wick muss noch mal als Attentäter ran, weil er im ersten Teil einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug unternommen hat. Er soll natürlich jemanden umlegen um eine alte Schuld zu begleichen, trifft dabei auf alte Bekannte und neue Feinde, während er sich zunehmend zum Ziel von weiteren Attentätern macht.
Kritikwürdig ist dabei die absurde Vorstellung, dass gefühlt jeder Zweite (inkl. einer Obdachlosengesellschaft, die keine ist), der mit einem Handy rum läuft, zur Gilde der Attentäter und damit zum organisierten Verbrechen gehört. Die Idee der Continental-Hotels als neutrale Zone oder andere Dinge dieser Art, geben der Welt aber dennoch klare Regeln vor und zeigt auch was mit denen geschieht, die sich nicht dran halten. Sicher stört mich auch das kugelsichere Jackett, was einfach nur ausgestreckt werden muss, damit es alle Arten von Beschuss wiedersteht. Es gibt also immer wieder Stellen, wo die Glaubwürdigkeit des Geschehens überspannt wird. Das darf man gerne negativ hervor heben. Dafür hat man ähnlich wie in den 80iger Jahre Jackie Chan Filmen sehr schön inszenierte Kampfszenen, bei der nicht nach jeden Schlag ein Schnitt erfolgt. Die Dialoge sind nicht tiefsinnig, aber müssen sie im Umfeld der Handlung auch nicht sein. Große Plottwists erwartet da eigentlich auch keiner, obwohl es hier und da zu etwas überraschenden Verwicklungen kommt.

Die hervor gebrachte bzw. rezitierte Kritik von einem hauchdünnen Plot, mag unter bestimmter Betrachtung richtig sein, ist aber in dem Filmgenre gar nicht mal so unüblich und würde der Erzählung auch keinen signifikanten Mehrwert bringen. Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme waren auch nicht so beliebt, weil die Erzählung mit der die Filme verbunden waren, so episch war. So lange die Handlung ohne offensichtliche Logiklücken oder Widersprüche auskommt, wird man sie nicht als großen Kritikpunkt bei John Wick Filmen nutzen können.


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Die Handlung von Teil 2 und 3 hat ungefähr so viel Tiefe wie Star Wars Episode 8. Ja, die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt. John Wick muss noch mal als Attentäter ran, weil er im ersten Teil einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug unternommen hat. Er soll natürlich jemanden umlegen um eine alte Schuld zu begleichen, trifft dabei auf alte Bekannte und neue Feinde, während er sich zunehmend zum Ziel von weiteren Attentätern macht.
> Kritikwürdig ist dabei die absurde Vorstellung, dass gefühlt jeder Zweite (inkl. einer Obdachlosengesellschaft, die keine ist), der mit einem Handy rum läuft, zur Gilde der Attentäter und damit zum organisierten Verbrechen gehört. Die Idee der Continental-Hotels als neutrale Zone oder andere Dinge dieser Art, geben der Welt aber dennoch klare Regeln vor und zeigt auch was mit denen geschieht, die sich nicht dran halten. Sicher stört mich auch das kugelsichere Jackett, was einfach nur ausgestreckt werden muss, damit es alle Arten von Beschuss wiedersteht. Es gibt also immer wieder Stellen, wo die Glaubwürdigkeit des Geschehens überspannt wird. Das darf man gerne negativ hervor heben. Dafür hat man ähnlich wie in den 80iger Jahre Jackie Chan Filmen sehr schön inszenierte Kampfszenen, bei der nicht nach jeden Schlag ein Schnitt erfolgt. Die Dialoge sind nicht tiefsinnig, aber müssen sie im Umfeld der Handlung auch nicht sein. Große Plottwists erwartet da eigentlich auch keiner, obwohl es hier und da zu etwas überraschenden Verwicklungen kommt.
> 
> Die hervor gebrachte bzw. rezitierte Kritik von einem hauchdünnen Plot, mag unter bestimmter Betrachtung richtig sein, ist aber in dem Filmgenre gar nicht mal so unüblich und würde der Erzählung auch keinen signifikanten Mehrwert bringen. Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme waren auch nicht so beliebt, weil die Erzählung mit der die Filme verbunden waren, so episch war. So lange die Handlung ohne offensichtliche Logiklücken oder Widersprüche auskommt, wird man sie nicht als großen Kritikpunkt bei John Wick Filmen nutzen können.



Lustig  

Du machst aus einer Meinung die ein paar Leute teilen gleich eine Doktorarbeit, MUAHHHH 

Ich verrate die was. Mir haben frueher die B.S und T.H. Filme sehr gefallen. Ich wuerde sie aber nie mit diesen John Wick Filmen vergleichen.  

Ich habe keine Lust auch eine Doktorarbeit ueber meine Meinung zu schreiben, musst Du halt akzeptieren.

Mir gefaellt die Kamerafuehrung von den Wick Filmen nicht, der Humor  (kann mich gerade an keinen erinnern, aber das MUSS Humor drin sein wenn du es mit B.S. und T.H. vergleichst) nur manchmal, die Tatsache dass man den Plot mit Staebchen suchen muss. Zu duester. Mir gefaellt... K. Reaves. Aber da er immer das gleiche macht, wenn auch auf unterscheidliche Weise, auch eher weniger.

Nochmal, es ist MEINE Meinung, leb damit


----------



## Nevrion (11. November 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nochmal, es ist MEINE Meinung, leb damit


Oh, ich wollte dir deine Meinung nicht abspenstig machen, aber ich hätte mich schon dafür interessiert, auf welcher Basis du zu dieser gekommen bist. Dass du meine Zusammenfassung hier als Doktorarbeit betitelst, obwohl es nur eine Anreihung von Argumenten ist, die du nicht bringen wolltest oder konntest, lässt für mich aber gewisse Rückschlüsse zu. 

Nun ja, wie dem auch sei. Zweifelsohne können wir uns im Fazit darüber einig sein, dass ein John Wick Film nicht für alle Geschmäcker geeignet ist.


----------



## masto-don (11. November 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Die Handlung von Teil 2 und 3 hat ungefähr so viel Tiefe wie Star Wars Episode 8. Ja, die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt. John Wick muss noch mal als Attentäter ran, weil er im ersten Teil einen persönlichen Rachefeldzug unternommen hat. Er soll natürlich jemanden umlegen um eine alte Schuld zu begleichen, trifft dabei auf alte Bekannte und neue Feinde, während er sich zunehmend zum Ziel von weiteren Attentätern macht.
> Kritikwürdig ist dabei die absurde Vorstellung, dass gefühlt jeder Zweite (inkl. einer Obdachlosengesellschaft, die keine ist), der mit einem Handy rum läuft, zur Gilde der Attentäter und damit zum organisierten Verbrechen gehört. Die Idee der Continental-Hotels als neutrale Zone oder andere Dinge dieser Art, geben der Welt aber dennoch klare Regeln vor und zeigt auch was mit denen geschieht, die sich nicht dran halten. Sicher stört mich auch das kugelsichere Jackett, was einfach nur ausgestreckt werden muss, damit es alle Arten von Beschuss wiedersteht. Es gibt also immer wieder Stellen, wo die Glaubwürdigkeit des Geschehens überspannt wird. Das darf man gerne negativ hervor heben. Dafür hat man ähnlich wie in den 80iger Jahre Jackie Chan Filmen sehr schön inszenierte Kampfszenen, bei der nicht nach jeden Schlag ein Schnitt erfolgt. Die Dialoge sind nicht tiefsinnig, aber müssen sie im Umfeld der Handlung auch nicht sein. Große Plottwists erwartet da eigentlich auch keiner, obwohl es hier und da zu etwas überraschenden Verwicklungen kommt.
> 
> Die hervor gebrachte bzw. rezitierte Kritik von einem hauchdünnen Plot, mag unter bestimmter Betrachtung richtig sein, ist aber in dem Filmgenre gar nicht mal so unüblich und würde der Erzählung auch keinen signifikanten Mehrwert bringen. Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme waren auch nicht so beliebt, weil die Erzählung mit der die Filme verbunden waren, so episch war. So lange die Handlung ohne offensichtliche Logiklücken oder Widersprüche auskommt, wird man sie nicht als großen Kritikpunkt bei John Wick Filmen nutzen können.



eines vorneweg: ich habe den dritten teil noch nicht gesehen, weil nach dem zweiten mein interesse etwas verflogen ist. irgendwann, werde ich den aber bestimmt noch nachholen. mir hat im zweiten teil die entwicklung der geschichte nicht so gut gefallen und die überschrift hier, fast es ganz gut zusammen. der erste teil ist noch recht geerdet und einfach nur eine gute rache geschichte, aber ab dem zweiten teil treiben sie es für meinen geschmack etwas zu weit und machen aus john wick übertrieben gesagt zu einem superhelden: john wick gegen den rest der welt. die idee mit den hotels als neutrale zone, habe ich allerdings ganz interessant gefunden.


----------



## Vordack (11. November 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Dass du meine Zusammenfassung hier als Doktorarbeit betitelst, obwohl es nur eine Anreihung von Argumenten ist, die du nicht bringen wolltest oder konntest, lässt für mich aber gewisse Rückschlüsse zu.



Interessant. Das "Doktorarbeit" bezog sich auf die Laenge Deines Postes wegen so einer Kleinigkeit wie die Meinung ein oder zwei Personen hier.  Das zitierte laesst fuer mich mehr Rueckschluesse auf Dich zu als Dir lieb ist 

Auf welcher Basis ich zu dem Schluss gekommen bin habe ich weiter oben erlaeutert. Ich mach aus Filmen eben keine Doktorarbeit sondern schaue mir sie an und entweder ich finde sie gut oder eben nicht.

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob mir die Filme. waere ich 20 Jahre juenger, besser gefallen wueden, denn manche Menschen aendern ihren Geschmack mit dem Aelter werden. Ja, als 12 Jaehriger vielleicht (was eher 40 Jahre waeren)


----------



## Holzkerbe (13. November 2022)

Ich liebe die Wick-Filme und feiere Keanu. Dass die Filme reinstes Popcornkino darstellen und der Plot daher auf 'nen Bierdeckel passt, ist doch gerade deshalb egal. Trotzdem macht es, gerade mit guten Freunden, einfach unheimlich Laune der grandios inszenierten sowie choreographierten Action zu folgen und sich einfach berieseln zu lassen. Es muss nicht immer Artsy Fartsy mit akademisch anspruchsvollem Plot auf Metaebene sein


----------

